
Ask HN: How has covid19 effected the consulting market? - dualcore
We are roughly 3 months into this pandemic and wondering how the consulting market is going for you?<p>Did you loose clients?
Have rates been effected?
Is it hard to find new clients?
Has the halt of incoming talent into the US helped or hurted your business?
Is this a really bad time to enter the consulting world?
======
poormystic
Bad spellers find it more difficult than ever to get work :p

